
The CD Is 40, the CD Is Dead - retSava
https://hackaday.com/2019/03/19/the-cd-is-40-the-cd-is-dead/
======
retSava
It's a fascinating feeling having experienced something being hyped on the way
in, the excitement of having access to the technology, and also how it has
become obsolete and scorned at. The zip-drives with a 100-ish megs didn't
enjoy this same hype and height.

